# Urban EDC bag from Canada engineered by/for survival/EDC enthusiast



## Labo de Sacs

Dear friends, 
Please see original, non-tactical, mini-bag (pochette) LeBourgeous that was specially engineered for carrying of urban EDC kit. It was engineered and sewn in Canada (Quebec) by the small sewing company Labo de Sacs [Laboratory of Bags, in Engl.]. This new start up project is doing gear especially for survival/EDC enthusiasts. 
At the Labo de Sacs we believe that urban EDC bag needs special engineering on the basis of the Grey Man concept; we also believe that commonly used tactical, tactical-like, sportive, travel, hunting, etc. gear cannot be fully applicable for urban EDC. On the basis of our rich experience we will try to develop urban EDC style. Although, EDC market is very small, we hope that our products will be in collections of survival/EDC enthusiasts who will be able to understand the realistic properties of our special products. 
Anyway, please visit our internet site (LABO DE SACS | Hand-crafted EDC bag) and videos (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUnN4Sjte5mYdlu-7Du0whw). 
LeBourgeois pochette is a unique and unusual product. This ergonomic bag made of cordura 1000d, Titanium fittings, mil-spec parts and "sunguard" thread. Its key feature is the ability to be with black frontal side in city and to be with woodland camo side in green zone of urban area (in park). 
Here, on forum, I would be glad to answer any questions. 
Yours, Michael


----------



## Labo de Sacs

I am sorry, see some images of the model leBourgeois here.


----------



## Kauboy

Hey pal...
Here first -> Introduce Yourself

After that, maybe just MAYBE, we'll look at your sales pitch.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I don't need a pocketbook.


----------



## Labo de Sacs

Done! 
It is not a “sales pitch”. I do not invite you to buy my products. I would be glad to have discussion about development of independent “urban EDC style”. 
Of course, it is applicable only for those who do not like (like me) a military style.


----------



## Medic33

engineered? really you made a back pack or a sling bag or something.
it is not the bag it what you put in it that counts and the less you need the better off you are.
try to come up with something new like you know makes life on the move easier or solves a problem or something another bag, really?
what does this bag do that the 50 or so other bags I own don't -uh,besides carry stuff.


----------



## darsk20

Already have an EDC bag ... my son's diaper bag and it is less conspicuous than that. Thanks though.


----------



## Seneca

No thanks.


----------



## Labo de Sacs

Medic33 said:


> engineered? really you made a back pack or a sling bag or something.
> it is not the bag it what you put in it that counts and the less you need the better off you are.
> try to come up with something new like you know makes life on the move easier or solves a problem or something another bag, really?
> what does this bag do that the 50 or so other bags I own don't -uh,besides carry stuff.


Dear friends, 
It is impossible to have discussion if you did not see image, our site and movie with LeBourgeois bag. Please look it. Our bag is unique and specially engineered.

Did you ever see double-sided colored urban EDC bags?? One side (black color) is for carrying in city, whereas another side (woodland camo) is for carrying in parks or in any other green zones. Do you have such bags among yours 50 bags? I am sure that you did not see this bag construction before.

All fittings (12 d-rings, oval) on LeBourgeois pochette are custome made from Titanium. Do you have any urban EDC bag with Titanium fittings?? NO. 
There are many other new original details in LeBourgeois bag.


----------



## Medic33

no they have steel or polymer D rings and most have mole loops too so I can add or subtract various bags or stick them all together to make a monster bag can yours do that? -so like what is so special about a two sided - 2 colored reversible bag ? it has been done before only one sde s a drab color the other is bright orange for signaling help. black works in the woods just fine, camo works in the city just fine.
look I m sure your bag is cool, but don't try to reinvent sliced bread and tell me you came up with something new.


----------



## Auntie

The first role of marketing is to know your customer. You obviously did not do any research on the people in this forum if you think you can come in and start marketing your bags. Get to know people then do your sales pitch.


----------



## Labo de Sacs

Auntie said:


> The first role of marketing is to know your customer. You obviously did not do any research on the people in this forum if you think you can come in and start marketing your bags. Get to know people then do your sales pitch.


I did not consider this forum as a marketing place. I have selected this forum (and several others) as a platform to show that bags for survival/EDC could be specially engineered.


----------



## Auntie

As I am always telling my nephews actions speak louder than words


----------



## darsk20

Auntie said:


> As I am always telling my nephews actions speak louder than words


Especially when the words go in one ear and out another.


----------



## darsk20

Labo de Sacs said:


> I did not consider this forum as a marketing place. I have selected this forum (and several others) as a platform to show that bags for survival/EDC could be specially engineered.


BTW, some of us are engineers and might take affront to saying you "engineered" a bag.

You designed a bag. Good job. Suzy homemaker down the road can do that too.

What specifically did you engineer and how much math did that take, other than some minor high school geometry and home economics sewing? What is the tensile strength of the materials? Why did you choose them? What physical and chemical properties do they have that make your bag better than everyone elses? Are the custom fit for each individual? How many ergonomic studies were completed to show ease of use and comfort level while wearing? How large are your data sets? How many people polled and how many responded? How many different models before you settled on this? What was the decision making process? What attributes were you looking for? What attributes do you target customers want? Etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## Labo de Sacs

Tactical bags were engineered for tactical purposes, but not as a bag for carrying of urban EDC kit. The same stories with other bags styles. What are principles of the urban EDC bag? Nobody can answer on this question now due to the paradigm about the best (#1) application of tactical bags for this purpose. 
With the Labo de Sacs I will try to show survival/EDC enthusiasts that the urban EDC world differs from the tactical world. I am absolutely sure that 99% of forum members will say that the Labo de Sacs is doing horrible or at least strange bags. Thus, I have no illusion about any commercial perspective. BUT, I would like to hear voices of 1% of forum members who would be glad to discuss perspective in creation of independent urban EDC style. I am patient. I would be glad to hear any voices.


----------



## Medic33

my wife has an edc and it is called a purse I guess it could be tactical it's made of black leather and holds a bunch of stuff.
ok you want input make a sling bag or shoulder bag that has a bunch of pockets on the outside dividers for the inside +a concealed carry pocket then add webbing strips to the outside for molle or alice or malice or what ever new name they come up with for attachment clips and OH my you just made a Maxpedition edc or jumbo versapack--oops


----------



## Labo de Sacs

Medic33 said:


> my wife has an edc and it is called a purse I guess it could be tactical it's made of black leather and holds a bunch of stuff.
> ok you want input make a sling bag or shoulder bag that has a bunch of pockets on the outside dividers for the inside +a concealed carry pocket then add webbing strips to the outside for molle or alice or malice or what ever new name they come up with for attachment clips and OH my you just made a Maxpedition edc or jumbo versapack--oops


I am in a close contact with some large tactical brands e.g. Vanquest. Therefore, I am sorry, I cannot discuss products other than issued by LABO DE SACS | Hand-crafted EDC bag.


----------



## Labo de Sacs

darsk20 said:


> BTW, some of us are engineers and might take affront to saying you "engineered" a bag.
> 
> You designed a bag. Good job. Suzy homemaker down the road can do that too.
> 
> What specifically did you engineer and how much math did that take, other than some minor high school geometry and home economics sewing? What is the tensile strength of the materials? Why did you choose them? What physical and chemical properties do they have that make your bag better than everyone elses? Are the custom fit for each individual? How many ergonomic studies were completed to show ease of use and comfort level while wearing? How large are your data sets? How many people polled and how many responded? How many different models before you settled on this? What was the decision making process? What attributes were you looking for? What attributes do you target customers want? Etc. Etc. Etc.


Thank you for interesting comments, but, unfortunately you did not read our site labodesacs.com. There are answers on many your questions on the site. 
<You designed a bag. Good job. Suzy homemaker down the road can do that too.>
Suzy homemaker cannot perform the same job, because she has not experience in engineering, sewing and using of gear in extreme conditions. I mean - mountain autonomic sportive expeditions and scientific expeditions. Please, believe me, it is very far from camping or three-day hiking.

1. We used an extra durable material - cordura 1000d. However, it is a heavyweight material. Therefore, we resolved many questions with reduction of the bag weight via using of Titanium and mil-spec paracord. 
2.Titanium. We have used a lot (12!) of titanium d-rings and ovals.
3.We used "sunguard" polyester bonded thread (V-92) for mil-spec and civilian 
("sunguard", "sunstop") applications. Although, polyester and nylon threads 
have similar strength (14.5 and 15.0 pound tensile strength, respectively), as
it is well known polyester thread has a better stability in UV radiation.
4. I believe, that in internet you will find a tons of information about the tensile strength of our materials.
leBourgeois pochette was under construction during 1.5 years since the first paper model has been created. 
5. Due to 3 point adjustable shoulder strap, LeBourgeois is fit for any individual. It is well applicable both for left and right carrying. 
6. Ergonomic tests were performed during 8 months when several pochettes were carrying 10 hours per day. Moreover, I am eating, working, driving, etc. with the pochette. It is comfortable, because the weight of the pochette with EDC tools is around 1.5 kg. 
7. <How many people polled and how many responded?> 3.
8. <How many different models before you settled on this?> I have sewn and sold my first backpack in 1990...


----------



## Medic33

alrighty then you have at it.


----------



## GTGallop

Labo de Sacs said:


> I am sorry, see some images of the model leBourgeois here.
> View attachment 14567


Do you have EDC bags for people with testicles?


----------



## BuckB

Labo de Sacs said:


> I would be glad to hear any voices.


I used to hear voices. They would say terrible things. One time, they even said "The chair is against the door". It was awful. But then they gave me those shots and I am much better now.


----------



## hawgrider

GTGallop said:


> Do you have EDC bags for people with testicles?


"Murse" (man purse) Ummm yeah not going to happen.


----------



## Medic33

Labo de Sacs said:


> I am in a close contact with some large tactical brands e.g. Vanquest. *Therefore, I am sorry, I cannot discuss products other than issued by LABO DE SACS | Hand-crafted EDC bag.*


*

*\
then you sir are a slave.


----------



## Labo de Sacs

Medic33 said:


> [/B]\
> then you sir are a slave.


No. It is a common professional ethic [even if my profession is scientist].


----------



## Auntie

I noticed that you aren't participating in any other threads on this forum. Yet, you say you are not here for free advertising or marketing.... hmmmmm


----------



## hawgrider

Auntie said:


> I noticed that you aren't participating in any other threads on this forum. Yet, you say you are not here for free advertising or marketing.... hmmmmm


Hoop there it is... and yet they line up to welcome the "murse" guy.


----------



## Labo de Sacs

Auntie said:


> I noticed that you aren't participating in any other threads on this forum. Yet, you say you are not here for free advertising or marketing.... hmmmmm


I am on the forum just only a couple of days. I am looking around. YES - I am here not for marketing. What I must to comment, such post as "Do you have EDC bags for people with testicles?"
I am inviting people for discussion - What is urban EDC bag?- and - What are principles that should be used in engineering of urban EDC bag? - 
My ideas (if you read labodesacs.com), as reply on the second question are:
-	The Grey Man concept
-	Cordura 1000d
-	Titanium fitting and buckles
-	"Sunguard" polyester thread
-	3+ stitching 
-	Max number of carry options 
-	Ergonomic
-	Mil-spec components
-	No zippers
-	Roll-top lid design
-	Double-sided colored or Bicolored: one side for city, another one for green zone of urban area
-	Limited lifetime warranty for manufacturer's defects & 5 or even 10 years of free of charge repair warranty for any accidental damages (irrespective of reason). We must be friendly to environment.
Is this post a marketing?


----------



## Auntie

I am not a Moderator so the final decision on if it is marketing is up to them. I however, view it as marketing, you constantly mention your site and the 'engineering' of your bag. The limited lifetime warranty is not marketing? If I was here for non marketing purposes I would have said, what kind of warranty are people looking for on a bag? If I was here for non marketing purposes I would have said do you think a bag needs titanium fittings and buckles or would you prefer stainless? What do you think are the three most important things that you would put in a bag. You aren't doing any of those things. You aren't asking for input and taking it into consideration. You just keep listing what your bag has. In my opinion you are here only for marketing, that is what your actions have screamed to me. Therefore I will not be participating in this discussion anymore so that it will fall off the active thread list. Good luck with your bag.


----------



## Labo de Sacs

<you constantly mention your site and the 'engineering' of your bag>
It is a source of information. In answers I have found that members of forum showed their questions or opinions, but they did not see the original source of information i.e. the site labodesacs.com. It is not possible to ask me about anything if you did not see LeBourgeois pochette. 
<The limited lifetime warranty is not marketing?> It is "marketing slogan" of nearly all brands available on bags market, because this warranty is covering only manufacturers defects. Is it possible to separate manufacturers defect from accidental defects after bags using for a month??? It is very difficult and actually impossible. Therefore, brands can easily refuse your warranty case. In this case, your bags will be in garbage or you will perform their repair for your own money. Therefore, I suppose that all EDC brands must provide free repair service for 5 or 10 years. It should be a regular practice. What do you think about it?
<If I was here for non marketing purposes I would have said do you think a bag needs titanium fittings and buckles or would you prefer stainless?>
I am certified in alpinism and mountain hiking as well as I am PhD in natural science. I am spending many time in field conditions e.g. seaside, bright sun, etc. Therefore, I am sure that fittings on urban EDC bags must be made of Titanium. Titanium is a lightweight, very strong and totally non-corrosive material. The same story with thread - it should be "sunguard", because nylon thread are under UV degradation. Do you know any urban EDC bags which were made with "sunguard" thread? What about using of EDC bags in highly sunny areas?! 
<What do you think are the three most important things that you would put in a bag.You aren't doing any of those things. You aren't asking for input and taking it into consideration. You just keep listing what your bag has.>
I would like to show, with example of LeBourgeois bag, that urban EDC bag must be re-investigated. I am not an "encyclopedia". I would be glad to hear another opinion or ideas. What I did hear now: (1) there are tons of tactical, sportive, messenger bags that we are using for urban EDC, (2) new, original, fresh concept LeBourgeois is a horrible bag, because we did not see internet site and videos! (3) all discussions about changing of paradigm (tactical bags are #1 for urban EDC) and developing of realistic urban EDC bag style are within marketing. 
By the way, I won't sell Labo de Sacs products to anybody without short interview by e-mail. I must be sure that these rare ones will be in hands of people who are able to use them correctly. Thus, until now I did not find any potential clients here


----------



## GTGallop

Can some one just close this thread already? It hasn't gone anywhere and isn't likely to either.


----------

